# HDR shootout #36



## Compaq (Apr 25, 2012)

Ready for another one? This is the "Tower Building" at campus, seen from the side. There's a small pond/fountain thingy with lots of flowers in the summer. Taken last year sometime.


My edit has been cropped and "framed" - just because I felt like it. I've also saturated the flowers a bit, because I thought it would fit the "theme" of presenting the uni building in the best possible way: idyllic. My sky is a bit weird, but not something major I'm bothered by. My editing also includes adjusting curves for contrast, brightening the reflection and sharpening.
Looking forward to seeing other versions.


BTW, I've uploaded .CR2 raw files (Canon). I hope there won't be much problem with using these files. Click on link to get to the pictures! My settings followed by picture:

http://www.2shared.com/file/475fWN17/Shootout.html










Tårnbygningen, UMB, frå nordleg kortside by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow, I can't imagine anyone doing much better than what you've already done. It's a beautiful treatment as it is.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry, but I'm not going to "Sign Up" just to download.


----------



## mistermonday (Apr 25, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Sorry, but I'm not going to "Sign Up" just to download.


Likewise. There are many free file hosting sites which do not require everyone to login or sign up.
Regards, MM


----------



## Compaq (Apr 26, 2012)

I've used 4shared before. I didn't realise you needed to sign up. Sorry. What about this link? (also updated first post)

Shootout.rar download - 2shared


----------



## Bynx (Apr 26, 2012)

Anders you shouldnt have posted your finished image. Its so good it cant be improved on so it seems a waste of time to try. Thats a compliment and not a put down.


----------



## nos33 (Apr 26, 2012)

I took all 5 images and converted to black and white.
Loaded them into photomatix and used one of my presets i like
used topaz denoise 
cropped to see if i could get better alignment of the building

Here you go


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 26, 2012)

Luminance HDR.
Profile 1
Pre-Gamma : 2.00
Mantuik &#8216;06
Contrast Factor : 2.00
Saturation Factor : 1.00
Detail Factor : 1.0
Clip Black : 1.00
Gamma : 1.00
Clip White : 1.00

Rotated & cropped.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 26, 2012)

Luminance HDR.
Profile 1
Pre-Gamma : 1.00
Mantuik 06
Contrast Factor :  0.500
Saturation Factor : 2.00
Detail Factor : 7.0
Clip Black : 1.00
Gamma : 1.00
Clip White : 1.0


----------



## Compaq (Apr 26, 2012)

Manaheim and Bynx: Wow, thanks a lot!


----------



## mistermonday (Apr 26, 2012)

Compaq, thanks for sharing the source images. Can't really improve over what you've done. To my eyes, my merged image called for a little horizontal straightening. This is the output from Photoengine which was just straightend and cropped in PS.
Regards, Murray


----------



## Compaq (Apr 26, 2012)

Sparky, that old-ish look on your first edit is pretty neat. It's growing on me, I like it more and more each time I look at it.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for furnishing a great stack to work with Compaq!


----------



## Compaq (Apr 26, 2012)

Why, thank you!


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 26, 2012)

Lots of cool methods. here is my edit, thanks for the files to use compaq. Since your version was already good and colorful I thought I would 
try something a little different. 







Also a square crop


----------



## Compaq (Apr 26, 2012)

Dude, that's pretty cool. You just made it look like some sort of advanced brick painting thing


----------

